# Early Schwinn Packard



## JKT (Oct 7, 2019)

I just picked up this early Arnold Schwinn Packard Badged bike. possibly later 1900s or so.. I can't seem to find any reference to when the Packard name was first introduced .. it has tiller bars and one rat trap pedal rain gutter fenders. no chain ring .. not sure what that would have been like..  can anyone tell me much about this particular model ?? the closest I've found is the 1917 world model 1757 in the 1917 catalog... thanks John


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2019)

I believe @cyclingday has a similar bike.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 7, 2019)

Interesting find! Maybe pull the crank and see if it talks. The fork is for sure 1920 or earlier as you noted, but the rounded crank arm seems wrong.


----------



## JKT (Oct 7, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Interesting find! Maybe pull the crank and see if it talks. The fork is for sure 1920 or earlier as you noted, but the rounded crank arm seems wrong.



Thanks !! yes I'll have to pull it and see.. with the chain ring missing who knows just what may have happened with the crank ??


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2019)

This is a 1916 example.


----------



## JKT (Oct 7, 2019)

wow nice !! what rear hub does it have ??


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2019)

Morrow.


----------



## JKT (Oct 7, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Morrow.



Thank You !


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 7, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1075250
> 
> View attachment 1075251
> 
> ...



Does “BYOB” on the tag in the last pic stand for buy your own bike, or bring your own beer? 
I’m just dying to know!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, since I bought the bike, I guess it stands for, Buy your own bike.


----------



## JKT (Oct 10, 2019)

I posted in Sundays show and tell that I thought this bike was probably lime green and silver originally … boy was I wrong !! after wiping it down some with water I was surprised at what came out !! so I polished it a bit and here is what I found !!  quite an unusual color combo....  and here is a pic of what's on the crank.. hard to make out but could possibly be AS 270 ? or not...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 10, 2019)

Looking good so far. It almost looks like an Iver truss frame.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2019)

I’m thinking it may be a 1927 model?


----------



## JKT (Oct 11, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I’m thinking it may be a 1927 model?



I really don't know .. I don't know how long they made this frame style.. and maybe this isn't the original crank.. I don't know what happened to the chain ring.. I don't know when the Packard head badge first came along or if its the original one.. it does look to have been on it for some time.. fenders are for 28" wheels..


----------

